# Sticky  OGF Forum Tip: Search feature



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

If you haven't tried it already, give OGF's Forum Seach feature a try! Forum searches can sift through hundreds of thousands of posts dating back years, and you can get very specific with your queries using the advanced search feature.










Click on "Search" at the top of the OGF Navigation Bar (available on all pages), type your query, and click "Go" to get started.


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 15, 2020)

Thanks


----------

